# Romantic Road Germany



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Can someone point me to decent stelplatz or campsites on the Romantic Road please. I would like some gems if anyone knows one or two. I am not too keen on carpark Stelplatz because the cat is coming too. I have ACSI card. Thanks Vic


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd recommend you get the Bord Atlas. The thick book covers Germany and the thinner one the rest of Europe.

Wouldn't go to Germany without it.

Denise


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We stayed here www.camping-tauberromantik.de nice clean site 15 minute walk along river then a bit of a climb up to Rothenburg ob der Tauber, one of the best towns on the Romantic road. We also stayed at a private stellplatz at a caravan dealer in Fussen good clean shower and toilet on the outskirts near the council stellplatz and supermarkets signed through the town.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We stayed at Lechbruck am See this year - bespoke aire attached to campsite. Great for visiting southern end of Romantic Road - not far from Fussen.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10793


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input. We are off this morning Denise so i will try and pick up a Bord Atlas in Germany.

Thanks again Vic


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input. We are off this morning Denise so i will try and pick up a Bord Atlas in Germany.

Thanks again Vic


----------

